# Somewhat Old Computer Stuff for Sale! 6 Items FS



## leSHok (Oct 7, 2011)

Mannnnn, I have not been on this website in YEARS so this might explain why some of this stuff is not super new. We can discuss shipping if you buy an item - basically I will find out the exact cost for the shipment and you'll pay it (cheapest way possible - USPS probably). Everything is a few years old and works perfectly. Everything was also bought brand new from Newegg.com

*I am selling the three items below altogether for $15+shipping.*






Edimax Wireless PCI Card - 





Sound Blaster Audigy 4 - SB0610 - Believe this is 7.1 surround sound 













Random Firewire Card from newegg - 3 inputs - 





PM me and let me know. Like I said, everything works perfectly.


----------



## leSHok (Oct 7, 2011)

hahaha omg i just realized my signature from forever is all the stuff im selling. lulzzz


----------



## claptonman (Oct 7, 2011)

You need a piece of paper with your name and "computer forum" on it in every picture.


----------



## leSHok (Oct 7, 2011)

Really? :/ Well if you go to the image source my photobucket name is "Keith Drago" which is my name. I'll take this down if that isn't enough. I don't understand why I have to do that. Maybe the rules have changed in like 3 years. Idk.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 7, 2011)

it's just for safety so they know for a fact these are your parts in your hands ready to sell.


----------



## leSHok (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll upload a new picture tomorrow. Sorry about all that.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 8, 2011)

Might be interested in two or three items here, Im picking up an old pc on Monday to try and convert to a video streaming pc and the ram and audigy 4 are looking tempting...


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for updating your thread leSHok,Ive moved the picture to the top of the thread with the rest.


----------



## leSHok (Oct 23, 2011)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## leSHok (Jun 11, 2012)

bumpin some old skewl computer stuff

email me at dothedrammatic@gmail.com if you're interested


----------

